# Everybody cheer for the Mogwai!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I just got confirmation that Mirada is entered in the GSDCW show!!! w00t!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Whooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooooooooooo That's so cool. Congratulations!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Good luck, and make sure your puppy has a good time in the ring!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Yaaaaayyyy!!!! That's awesome news!!! I hope you guys have an amazing time 

(Obviously we are expecting a full report, with pics if possible )


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll definitely come out to see her! Just got word that isn't our camping weekend.


----------



## paplover (Aug 18, 2010)

Good luck!Definately post pictures if possible


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I'll definitely come out to see her! Just got word that isn't our camping weekend.


SWEET!!! Do message me on Facebook or PM me here if you still wanna bum out in the hotel with us


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Hooray! Post lots of pictures!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Yay!!!!! Congratulations and Good Luck!!!


----------

